# I don't want to go to my mom's wedding



## anonymousbunny (Apr 17, 2014)

My mom has been dating this guy for only a few months now. They are now engaged, and plan to get married this fall. I have absolutely no idea what this guy is like because I'm so shy. The last few times I have been around him or tried to talk to him have been awkward. I haven't met his family; I don't think they even know the woman he's marrying has a daughter.

What bothers me the most is the wedding. My mom told me it was going to be a small, close family-only wedding. She lied. She is inviting almost everyone she knows, all of our family and all of her friends (she knows a lot of people). I really don't want to go. It's giving me anxiety.

I told her I have anxiety about going with so many people, and she gets very sensitive and upset about it. She really wants me to go, and I understand that. I don't want to be rude—after all, I am her daughter, but I really, really don't want to go. It's months away and already giving me anxiety. I don't know what to do.


----------

